# Juicy Couture?



## Tabitha (Mar 27, 2008)

Anyone have a supplier for the fo?

YIA!


----------



## leowife (Mar 28, 2008)

Snowdrift farm has it  I ordered it awhile back but have not used it yet.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just Scent has it too. 

craftgirl


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure if you have found a Juicy Couture that you like - but BCN now carries it.


----------



## ghengis151 (Jun 16, 2008)

I saw that scent on sweetcakes.com but they require purchases of at least $25.00 to ship.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

what does it smell like? is it a dup?


----------



## pepperi27 (Jun 16, 2008)

The real fragrance smells amazing! I have a bottle and love wearing it at work. Strong but not too strong.


----------

